# Moving to Amsterdam by March 2018 end



## Bhaskar1 (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

I am moving to Netherlands by March 2018 end and I would like to get rental apartment or rental house or any sharing available in Amsterdam ? Do, please let me know can join with them by end of March. 

I am travelling from India and please suggest me if any one has idea where i can get accommodation cheaper in Amsterdam. 

BR 
Bhaskar.S


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Cheaper accommodation in Amsterdam is not really available. It gets cheaper if you move outside the direct Amsterdam city area though. Most listings are on https://www.pararius.nl and https://www.vesteda.com (but there are more).


----------



## Bhaskar1 (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi, 

Thanks for your response. 

Yesterday called to holland2stay customer care and told that am coming for job search, then they told we can not provide fully furnished studio for you and you may get unfurnished room. 

She told me that there is law in Netherlands that for for expats and not having any job and coming for job search, it is difficult to get a single room or studio for to stay. 

I am afraid now to travel, as if am in India, wont get job and to travel to Netherlands and to get job am not getting any room for single person. 

Could you please through insight on this. 

Please help me if you have anyone who can connect and will take help before flying. 

Thanks for your understanding. 

BR 
Bhaskar


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Typically you need to look for short term lease then (meaning paying upfront). Not sure if it was to you or another person from India; I mentioned in a different post people have to get sponsored by a company to get in, even for the jobs that have shortage at this moment. There are ample websites that show you which ways to go. Depending on the sector you want to work in there are more opportunities and its can be relatively easier to get in. Alternative route is get a PR from another EU country (then you can work in NL as well). Some countries offer that for relatively reasonable investments in the state (you can google that).


----------



## Bhaskar1 (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi, 

Thanks for your motivation. Last time in another post you already stated same. 

Now i am getting BU Blue Card for Netherlands and it's valid for one year but my sponsor is saying that he will help me with contract and in between need to find some contract by applying my own. 

Typically am not sure how much time it takes for English speaking person to get a job as I don't know Dutch Language. 

BR 
Bhaskar


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

It really depends on which industry you are and how often you are in public functions. I work for an international company and 8 out of 12 are non dutch, mostly we speak English. In IT & Engineering it will be pretty similar. Learning Dutch (at least basic communication) will make your life a lot easier though especially socially.


----------



## Bhaskar1 (Jun 14, 2017)

I am from IT Back-ground and working in SAP and Cloud Computing where these dates these technology are emerging market across Europe. Can you please tell me normally what the best month for job search in Netherlands i.e. where getting more opportunities. 

With regards to CV, do i need to enroll with any agencies and need to prepare my CV in Dutch as well as English or English is enough?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

For the main companies English is good enough. Main IT activities are around Eindhoven and Amsterdam but some also in other area. Lots of jobs available. Its always easier if you register at some recruiters and show a clear Linkedin profile (and in that indicate that your available). 
As far as timing, I do not think there is a seasonal aspect on IT, hence any time is OK. Also check the main bank institutions like ING, Rabo Bank and ABN-AMRO. They are spending lots of cash on new IT structures.


----------



## Bhaskar1 (Jun 14, 2017)

Great. As per my research am assuming that IT have more opportunity in these cities in Netherlands. Let me put top priority wise (1) Amsterdam - IT Opportunity More here (2) Eindhoven - IT Opportunity More here (3) Groningen - IT Opportunity are Ok not like 1 & 2 (4) Delft - Manufacturing jobs are more (5) Utrecht - Just's Start up's in IT (6) The Hague - Having IT Opportunity and remaining city like Rotterdam, Leiden, Wageningen and Twente are just IT start Up. 

Hence you already know the market of Netherlands and would like to take best suggestion from you where i want to stay (Place) to get succeed in my career. Now please help me with accommodation where my budget is 500 to 750 EUR per month or below 1000 EUR and looking for Studio room where i get furnished with Kitchen.


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Bhaskar1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your motivation. Last time in another post you already stated same.
> 
> ...


Blue cards are sponsored by employers, so how can someone give you a Blue Card but not a job? I think they are scamming you.


----------



## fertooos (Mar 19, 2018)

I was in Amsterdam, it was qool )


----------

